# Deer Feeder



## tigereye58 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've heard of using a 5 gallon bucket, take a broom stick or wooden closet rod and drill a hole in the bucket just larger than the rod or stick. Then run a nail/screw through the top of the rod to make a T and insert it through the top of the bucket so the nail keeps the rod hanging in the bucket through without falling through the hole. fill the bucket with corn and hang it from a tree limb. the deer will hit the rod with their nose to release the corn. I have several feeders that I use but a friend told me about this which is more portable and cheap. My friend has used it for years and I'm going to try it this coming season. No pictures yet...I haven't built mine.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

You can mount a 5 gallon bucket ontop of it.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

check youtube also..they have a few decent ideas...but most aren't that great...I'll be making a couple next week actually so whatever plan I go with I'll post.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Rubber bucket that feed for cows comes in. Snap on lid. Holes cut at bottom. Cheap.


----------



## ftw46 (Jun 5, 2004)

I just buy a section of 6" PVC Drain pipe and a slip on cap from Home Depot or similar store.

Cut a small half circle hole in the bottom so the corn will barely come out.Tie it to a tree and you are set to go.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the idea of the PVC and the bucket on the top, I'm going to try that this year!


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

Great idea here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1073713


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

I made two out of pvc and the squirrels chewed them to pieces. I also made one with an electric feeder on a 40 gal steel drum. They chewed the plastic parts of the broadcaster apart and even chewed through the rope I used to hoist the barrel and hang it from the tree. Goin with all steel this year.


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

The bucket feeder above is a really nice idea as only the deer get to eat the corn. I have made a few of them and they are easy to make and they are fool proof as far as racoons are concerned. The deer will figure out how to make them work by smelling the broom handle and knocking it around so the corn comes out. i have put peanut butter on the handled near the bottom to get them interested. Works pretty well. . . 

*Deer manipulating feeder . . . *









*****'s raiding the feeder . . .*
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h18/PaPaBob_ppb/****.gif

Make sure you hang the feeder far enough out from the trunk so these maurauders can't reach it. . . LOL


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

take a pvc pipe and put it over a post or sapling, then fill it, cap it and let it work. they will bump it and get out what they want the rest stays dry.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Some pretty nice ideas...wish my state would allow this..sure miss watching the wildlife!


----------



## ks.bowhunter (Jan 20, 2009)

What a cool idea. I like it.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

The upper plumber's helper helps to disperse the feed, while the lower one allows deer to eat from it which in turn causes more food to be disloged


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i use 4" drainage pipe it is cheaper than pvc. it looks like pvc but about half the thickness. the fittings are alot less also. i put a "t" at the bottom and zip tie it to the
green metal stakes like they use for temorary fences. i make them as tall as i can and still be able to pour corn in and stand on the ground. they hold about 20 to 30 lbs.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

wheelie said:


> You can mount a 5 gallon bucket ontop of it.


I'll be making a few of these tomorrow, I'll post pics of how they work out.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

all good ideas ... I built a couple PVC feeds last year and the deer love them. Mine didn't have the bucket on top so they only held about 15#. The deer would have them empty in 2-3 days. Lotta deer round my place, a few less now though :shade:


----------



## dmhudson (Nov 2, 2007)

It holds closer to 300 lbs instead of 10-15, but very easy to make and works great.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

dmhudson said:


> It holds closer to 300 lbs instead of 10-15, but very easy to make and works great.


what type holds 300lbs?


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the base the barrel is sitting in and where can you get them?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

bsites9 said:


> what type holds 300lbs?


oh sorry...i was at work, and once again the picture didn't show up on my computer at work. I see it now.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I wonder what the base is that holds the corn?
Raymond


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

here are some deer at one of my pipe feeders.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I'd also like to know what the base is in the picture of the plastic drum.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have dad building mine since i am deployed. it is being made out of:

1-5ft long 8in diameter pvc pipe
1-elbow
2-caps

the idea is to have to strapped to a tree. one of the caps will have half cut off of it so that it drains out of the bottom by gravity. 2 small holes wil be driled in the top cap to run either a piece of wire or a piece of bailing twine through to make removal of the cap easy. my design is much like the one pictured above my post. that way i wont have to worry about batteries and having it on a timer. so that the deer can come get the corn whenever. havent quite figured out the amount of feed it hold but im guessing 80ish or so pounds.


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

I made mine out of a 55 gallon drum with 3 holes cut in the bottom. I just put a funnel upside down in the bottom to force the feed out the holes.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

In-Hoc said:


> I made mine out of a 55 gallon drum with 3 holes cut in the bottom. I just put a funnel upside down in the bottom to force the feed out the holes.


pretty good idea


----------



## lizardxt (Dec 6, 2010)

Did the same thing with a trash can... I have a construction cone inside to push the feed out to the sides. It screwed down to a 24in concrete steping stone. Holds about 200 lbs


----------



## lizardxt (Dec 6, 2010)

Heres alittle better pic of the feeder:







Maded some of the pipe feeders to, they work fairly well, just don't hold much feed







Had to put a decoy on this one to keep the ***** away


----------



## lizardxt (Dec 6, 2010)

Raymond 1 said:


> What is the base the barrel is sitting in and where can you get them?
> Thanks,
> Raymond


lookes like plastic edging for your grass or landscaping


----------

